# problem with overclock



## fissleper (Feb 23, 2008)

i have 

CPU type	DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E4400, 2000 MHz (2Ghz)
motherboard MSI P965 Neo (MS-7235)
RAM Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-5400C4
Award BIOS type	Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG

and I need help to overclock, i cant find the place in bios to overclock:upset:


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

hey fiss

kinda easy but it's a limited bios and mobo, to OC the best are P35's

you will find what your need here
http://images.google.com.uy/imgres?...=/images?q=MSI+P965+Neo++BIOS&um=1&hl=es&sa=N

I know it's a long link =)

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

fiss



you need to review some Intel Core Duo basic overclocking guides first !!


there are a few things and terms you must understand "somewhat" before you can begin

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=9808



after you have read thru 3 or 4 of these type articles THEN we can help you get started

the best way IMHO is to print a couple of these guides out / then as you are reading have your bios page open so you can *see *what they are referring too!

once you understand the basics we can give tips on what setting syou can begin to tweak.


best regards


joe


----------

